# VPA Interview



## Hooked (2/7/18)

Vaping Association of South Africa’s Spokesperson, Fidel Hadebe joined Afro Worldview to elaborate more on reports that researchers believe that e-cigarettes are a more safer option compared to traditional cigarettes...

Reactions: Like 2


----------

